# "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren



## STimpY08 (4. Oktober 2008)

*"dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*

Hi Wakü-Pros,

ich frage mich, ob "dicke" (z.B.: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Black ICE Radiator Xtreme II (2x120mm) 35072) Radiatoren im allgemeinen eine besser Kühlleistung vorweisen können als "dünnere" (z.B.: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 240 - black Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 240 - black 35006).
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht?
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## doceddy (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*

Habe zwar keine Wakü, aber die dicken Radis haben mehr Fläche und dadurch mehr Leistung ( theoretisch ).


----------



## exa (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*

nicht nur theoretisch, auch praktisch weisen die dicken radis eine mit unter erheblich höhere leistung auf...

für genauere angaben wirst du wohlmal bei google nach tests schauen müssen...


----------



## nemetona (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*

Also mir hat der PCGHX Olliver bei meiner Waküzusammenstellung den Magicool Slim Triple 360 empfohlen, er meinte gerade bei langsam drehenden Lüftern hatte er im Test bessere Deltawerte.Siehe Link

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/24140-wakue-zusammenstellung-fuer-anfaenger-2.html


----------



## STimpY08 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*

Ich hatte sowas widersprüchliches erwartet.  Man kann also keine allgemeine Aussage treffen, sondern muss jeweils den einzelnen Radiator betrachten?!?


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*

Jap. Es kommt auch immer darauf an welche Lüfter man verwendet. Die dunnen BlackIce brauchen starke Lüfter, da die Lamellen sehr fein sind. Bei schwachen Lüftern ist deswegen der Magicool Slim besser.
Für einen dicken BlackIce brauchst du Lüfter mit ordentlich Power. Aber die Kühlleistung ist auch entsprechend gut.


----------



## Cool Man (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*

hi Leute ,
seht Euch doch mal diesen Test an , der beantwortet ( fast ) alle Fragen . ^^
EffizienzGurus.de - Hardware in Perfektion

Gruß

Cool man


----------



## nemetona (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*

Da lieg ich mit dem Magicool Slim gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## exa (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*

es hängt halt generell stark von den lüftern ab...


----------



## nemetona (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*

Es sind Yate Loon D12SL, und mit mehr wie 800 Touren sollten sie auch bei Volllast net laufen.


----------



## tobyan (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*

Also.. ich habe zwei Mora´s 

Der alte Mora GA ist dünner als der neue MORA2


Welcher da jetzt besser ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich benutze jedenfalls den MORA2 mit neun Lüftern und ich bin sehr zufrieden und werde deshalb auch nicht mehr auf MORA GA zurückwechseln.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*

Selbst wenn der alte Mora nur halb so gut wäre wie der neue hättest du effektiv nichts gemerkt...


----------



## Fifadoc (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*

jop, bei nem MoRa is fast alles wurscht. Das Teil is so groß, dass das wasser einfach "kühl" sein muss, wenn es da irgendwann wieder raus kommt 

ich fahr gut mit meinen Airplex Pro 360 und 240. Das sind die dünnen. Die sind keine passiv wunder, aber ich hab sie auch mit Xilence Lüftern@12V bestückt, damit kühlen sie klasse.


----------



## bundymania (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*

...wobei du mit Lüftern @12V "etwas" am Grundgedanken einer Wakü vorbei driftest


----------



## Oliver (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*

Neben der Dicke der Radiatoren ist der Abstand der Lamellen sehr wichtig. Die Thermochill PA-Serie oder die Xchanger von TFC haben einen sehr großen Lamellenabstand. Trotz der Dicke von 57 Millimetern ist die Leistung mit langsam drehenden Lüftern sehr gut.

Black-Ice-Radiatoren haben einen sehr kleinen Lamellenabstand, weshalb die Lüfter ordentlich Druck/Zug brauchen, um die Luft da durch zu jagen. Im Test war deshalb der dicke Black Ice Xtreme mit Yate Loons D12SL bei 1.200 Umdrehungen pro Minute nur knapp 1 Grad Celsius besser als der fast halb so dicke Black Ice GTS Lite. Mit 800 U/min kommt kaum noch Luft durch den dicken Black Ice, weshalb die Leistung stark nachlässt.

Außerdem sind die dünnen Radiatoren leichter im Gehäuse unterzubringen und der geringere Preis ist ebenfalls ein Argument. Aus diesen Gründen würde ich im High-End-Bereich zu dicken Radiatoren von TFC oder Thermochill greifen, die auch mit langsameren Lüftern gut performen. Im Mainstream-Bereich sehe ich ganz klar die dünnen Radiatoren vorne. Das hat auch der Test aus Ausgabe 03/08 der Extreme Print gezeigt, wo der Magicool Slim 240 und der baugleiche Alphacool Nexxxos Pro II Rev.2 die beste Leistung unter den 240er Radiatoren bei gleichzeitig niedrigstem Preis an den Tag gelegt haben.


----------



## Fifadoc (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*



bundymania schrieb:


> ...wobei du mit Lüftern @12V "etwas" am Grundgedanken einer Wakü vorbei driftest



hmmm.... nö. das seh ich irgendwie anders.
ich hab eine WaKü um optimale leistung und gute Optik zu haben. Ich wollte nie ein Silent-Case bauen. Die temps die man mit WaKü packt, schafft einfach keine LuKü.


----------



## scamps (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> hmmm.... nö. das seh ich irgendwie anders.
> ich hab eine WaKü um optimale leistung und gute Optik zu haben. Ich wollte nie ein Silent-Case bauen. Die temps die man mit WaKü packt, schafft einfach keine LuKü.


 
Womit Du Dich zur Zielgruppe der Blackice-Radis zählen darfst 
EffizienzGurus.de - Hardware in Perfektion


----------



## rabit (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*

Natürlich ist durch ne Wakü bist eben "cooler"

Dafür ist dein SYS aber auch wesentlich schwerer. Lanparty etc.


----------



## scamps (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: "dicke" vs "dünne" Radiatoren*



rabit schrieb:


> Natürlich ist durch ne Wakü bist eben "cooler"
> 
> Dafür ist dein SYS aber auch wesentlich schwerer. Lanparty etc.


 
Da könntest Du unter Umständen was verwechseln: Bei mir ist das SYS cooler (und zwar deutlich) und ich schwerer 
Weil ich so viel an meiner Kühlung baschtel und nicht mehr vor die Tür komme


----------

